# Circuit Tracer



## 72pantera (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm looking for advice on a high quality circuit tracer for max 600V. I'm finding myself trouble shooting alot of dead underground pole lighting cabling or highrise slab circuits.
I had an expensive Amprobe unit 10 yrs ago and I was not impressed.
Anyone with first hand experience?
Thanks


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

I have both the older and newer model Greenlee/Tasco tracers. I don't mean to sound bitter, but they were expensive and even though I thought the old one sucked, the new Greenlee with all of it’s supposed improvements, sucks even more. I too don’t care for the Amprobe models I’ve used in the past either.
I am very seriously looking into buying one of the new Ideal circuit tracer kits. It looks like it can actually do anything the Greenlee and Amprobe kits claim they can. I’ve had one of the Ideal digital circuit identifiers and also one of their AFCI testers for a couple of years now and both have proven to be very rugged and good values for the money. 

:thumbup:


----------



## 72pantera (Mar 28, 2008)

*Greenlee/Amprobe*

Years ago, I useda very expensive Amprobe system ( ~$800). It was worthless. A complete POS.
What were the values of the Greenlee/Amprobe units you are referring to? Expensive models? I'm glad I got this feedback before I spent big money on garbage again.
Will


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I've got the Tempo toner kit and it works alright. http://www.techtoolsupply.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=3117

I've also got the Greenlee 2011 and it also works alright. http://www.electricsuppliesonline.com/gr20poficise.html
I got a really good deal on the Greenlee but it's definately not worth paying full price for. If I had to do it again I'd go for an Ideal or Amprobe model. The 2011 seems to be hit or miss. When it's on it's on, and it has found some things that my Tempo model would not pick up. Sometimes it just takes some time for it to get "on". I think the problem with the 2011 has something to do with the automatic gain feature. When it adjusts itself sometimes it loses a good hold on the wire you're tracing out.

Here's an Ideal model: http://www.professionalequipment.com/ideal-suretest-954-circuit-tracer-61-954/circuit-tracers/
Here's an Amprobe model: http://www.professionalequipment.com/amprobe-advanced-circuit-wire-tracer-at-4001/circuit-tracers/


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

I think both the old model 2007 and newer 2011 went for around $500.00 or so.
If your looking for something to trace wires underground and in floor ducts, I don’t think these will work very well for you.
I have a small locator from Progressive Electronics that I use occasionally for underground. You basically follow “Null” points to trace and triangulate the depth of the wire you’re attempting to locate. It will work okay sometimes for cables buried in earth, but I don’t think it will accurately locate wiring in conduit under asphalt or concrete slab.
The Amprobe model I used belonged to someone else, but I believe it was the AT-1000, used for tracing both live and dead wiring. Amprobe does make an even more expensive model, which could have been the one you had. 
I think you may need a combination of equipment such as, a live/dead circuit tracer, pipe horn/locator and a standard toner/tracer to get the job done under each set of different circumstances. Personally, I still think the top of the line Ideal tracer kit looks like the best choice for all around versatility.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

*Ideal circuit tracer line*

There are several options in the Ideal line for circuit tracers. The 61-958 being the most complete. Here are some good resources on Ideal's site for them:

http://www.idealindustries.com/media/pdfs/products/suretest_circuit_tracers_brochure.pdf

http://www.electricsmarts.com/estvwidescreen/branded/estv_ideal.asp?wcid=1

http://www.idealindustries.com/media/pdfs/products/instructions/61-954-956-958_instructions_v1.pdf

The last one is instructions on use, which is not all that applicable for here.

There is also the 61-194 and 61-195 series as well as the 61-059 arc fault tester. There are a couple issues currently with these going on. The new combination AFCI breakers under the Siemens, Murray, and GE brands do not recognize the test arc produced by the SureTest AFCI/GFCI branch circuit tester line.

Ideal has been working on this and the fix is in place and the current line is under its final test days. We were told the units on back order will started shipping out on 6.20.08. We had almost 20 on back order and as of Friday none were shipped out. I am guessing early in the week of 6.23.08 they will start shipping them out in quantity.

As far as the OP's original concern. We have been selling this line now for ahwile, and other than the hickup I mentioned, we have had nothing but rave reviews on the Ideal circuit tracer line.

JJ


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

Aiken Colon said:


> Ideal has been working on this and the fix is in place and the current line is under its final test days. We were told the units on back order will started shipping out on 6.20.08. We had almost 20 on back order and as of Friday none were shipped out. I am guessing early in the week of 6.23.08 they will start shipping them out in quantitty.
> JJ


 
Just wondering... how will we be able to tell if the Ideal AFCI tester we are buying is the newer type for combination AFCI cb's. Does it look different or otherwise have a new part number?

Also, do I need to keep my old Ideal AFCI tester for testing the older style AFCI cb's or will the new tester be backward compatible?
TKX


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

*Identifying an "updated" tester....*

Actually, you should be able to tell by the model numbers. The old models are gone completely, or are otherwise deemed "discontinued" by Ideal. The newer ones have totally different numbers. I will try to find a list of their recently discontinued(and replaced) certifiers, testers, meters, etc and will post it here as soon as possible.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

Aiken,
I was just doing some poking around on the Ideal website and found this document on the subject.
I have to admit I was truly surprised to read that Ideal intends to offer a no-cost firmware upgrade for their 61-059/61-165 AFCI testers. 
This just reaffirms my belief that Ideal is a top-notch company. :thumbsup:
Others manufactures would have just said, too bad… you’re on your own. 



June 6, 2008 
Dear Electrical Professionals, 
We understand that the new Combination AFCI breakers under the Siemens®, Murray®, and GE® brands do not recognize the test arc produced by our SureTest® AFCI/GFCI Branch Circuit Testers. 
We are working to resolve this issue so that you can continue to provide independent verification that the branch circuit installation is protected by an AFCI device. Our goal is to provide you with a free firmware upgrade for your existing testers. 
Here is the latest status: 

1) The firmware has gone through a few iterations of modifications and testing. The best performance that we can obtain is when the circuit has 5% or less voltage drop. If the circuit has greater than 5% voltage drop, the above brands of breakers probably will not trip with our arcing signature. This is the best that we can do as we are at the technology’s limitations. 


2) Next Friday we will post instructions at the url below on how to obtain upgraded firmware on your 61-059/61-165 arc fault testers. 

http://www.idealindustries.com/arcfault 
In the meantime, please hold onto your testers until a resolution is provided. Thank you for your patience to date. 
Sincerely, 
IDEAL Test & Measurement Division


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

*Ideal Discontinued/Upgraded List*

Great post, KayJay. Thank you for that. I contacted Ideal this morning and as of yet, they do not have a full list of item numbers and their replacements. 

However, if you have an Ideal tester/certifier/multimeter and wish to know if there are upgrades or new models for yours, please post them here and I will try my best to keep it up to date.


Chris :boxing:

Change: Please Post Here >> http://www.electriciantalk.com/showthread.php?t=3126


----------

